# oops!



## rstainforth (May 9, 2006)

dear god, sometimes we could throttle our kids.....

heard our three year old son screaming in the dining room this morning, so rushed in there expecting at the very least that he was missing a finger, to find that he had got hold of a box of crix, and, being naturally inquisitive, had opened it.....

when they jumped out at him he nearly died and dropped the box!!!! luckily it was nearly empty, and i think we managed to get most of them, but its all eyes to the floor for the next day or two grrrrrrrrrr :x


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Wait till tonight *chirp* *chirp* *chirp* *chirp*


----------



## rstainforth (May 9, 2006)

t-bo said:


> Wait till tonight *chirp* *chirp* *chirp* *chirp*


thank god they are brown!!!!!!!!
:evil: javascript:emoticon(':evil:')
Evil or Very Mad


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

:lol: My mum wasn't very happy when I had an escapee cricket, no idea where it i now though never found it :lol:


----------



## rstainforth (May 9, 2006)

one of our friends had a colony underneath the fridge for weeks....they are buggers to shift and breed like mad :roll:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I've bought a cricket trap now, hopefully that will keep any escapees in check!


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

rstainforth said:


> t-bo said:
> 
> 
> > Wait till tonight *chirp* *chirp* *chirp* *chirp*
> ...


if they get big enough that wont stop them chirping.............................. :lol: 
kat where did you get the cricket trap from? as we always seem to escapees turn up when we have people round, gets quite amusing watching the peoples faces as a cricket saunters across the room infront of them though :lol:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

mutt said:


> rstainforth said:
> 
> 
> > t-bo said:
> ...


Livefoods.com


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

cheers for that kat :thumb:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

you're welcome :wink:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

See im ok as this is a rented house. Gives a nice suprise to the next renters :lol: :lol: Also my brother finds them in his room. I still think thats quite funny :lol: :lol:


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

michelle has them wake her up in the middle of the night, generally crawling up her leg though :lol:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

NNY said:


> See im ok as this is a rented house. Gives a nice suprise to the next renters :lol: :lol: Also my brother finds them in his room. I still think thats quite funny :lol: :lol:


If my bro found some in his room he'd go mad :lol:


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

our crickets like to crawl up the walls when they escape. They make us jump at first cuz we think they are spiders and then we realise and settle back down to tv again, i dont particularly mind then wandering around as long as it isnt too many


----------



## AilleantSian (Feb 7, 2006)

we have a cat that loves catching any insects so if any excape we know they wont survive long.


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

our dog just plays with them, thats if she can be bothered, where as spiders are fair game :lol: , she even slaps them about for a little while as well.................... :lol:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

...or come home from the pub just a _little_ bit wobbly, and spend half an hour searching for the little buggers!!!!


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

or you wake up in the middle of the night to go for the hunting trip of find the chirper :lol: , not that i ever wake up in the middle of the night........ :lol:


----------



## mouse (May 14, 2006)

..... crawling on the bed is still the worst though...


----------



## rstainforth (May 9, 2006)

mutt said:


> our dog just plays with them, thats if she can be bothered, where as spiders are fair game :lol: , she even slaps them about for a little while as well.................... :lol:


our springer doeas the same..its most amusing to watch her hunt for spiders under the sofa then honing her pounce on them


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2006)

im alright my cat has developed a taste for the hoppers that escape! he bats them about and plays with them for a bit then starts eating them- but always spits out the legs tee he


----------

